
Show HN: Fast immutable URL parsing and resolving for Java - amzans
https://github.com/anthonynsimon/jurl/blob/master/README.md
======
koolba
This looks like a nice library and the parsing API seems very sane (getting a
Map for query parameters is very convenient).

Not sure why they've decided to check in the examples into src/main though:
[https://github.com/anthonynsimon/jurl/tree/master/src/main/j...](https://github.com/anthonynsimon/jurl/tree/master/src/main/java/com/anthonynsimon/url/examples)

~~~
amzans
Hey thanks for pointing that out. I'm rather new to the Java ecosystem so if
you can point me in the right direction it would be great!

What would be a good practice for placing the examples folder into a Java
project? Something like the following?

    
    
      Project Root
          /jurl
              /src
                  /main
                  /test
                  /examples <= HERE
                  ...

~~~
rentnorove
It's common to split example code into a separate sub-project so it doesn't
get compiled into your release JAR.

See here for an example:
[https://github.com/gradle/gradle/tree/master/subprojects/doc...](https://github.com/gradle/gradle/tree/master/subprojects/docs/src/samples/java/multiproject)

[https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/intro_multi_projec...](https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/intro_multi_project_builds.html)

